# Are you guys loud or quiet?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you wake up the neighbors or could you get away with it if someone was sleeping in the room with you?

When we were dating I was just all about the heavy breathing but nowadays I find him shushing me. We live in an apartment complex with fairly thin walls and at times I'm just not very quiet but I don't exaggerate like in those porn films. I recently even found myself growling a little bit. He's fairly quiet, every now and then his breathing gets a little loud but I always out do him. 

By the way, he shushes me because we almost always have sex at nighttime. When we're done we clean ourselves, then collapse and go to sleep.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> I recently even found myself growling a little bit.


:lol:


Im not loud, but I tend to growl... In a manly, animalstic way. 









growling.:rofl:


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol yes. And I don't even realize it till afterward and I'm like...wow...


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not quiet. Where we live I have to be, which sucks. Orgasms for me are so much better if I can let it all out. lol. And H loves my noises. I love his too. He's too quiet for my taste. So sometimes we have noise contests...  When we can, that is.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I hear you. The one time I had an orgasm during sex I started to let it all out and he went "ssshhh! shhhh! girl shhhhh!" I had to dig my face in his neck to stifle the noise. Those things just can't stay quiet.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Ummm just loud at the end. LOL


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

we have to be quite. our son sleeps in the same room as us, in his own bed... it sucks i hate being quite.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a loud screamer, known for frightening animals outside. :smthumbup: My husband loves it.

He doesn't make much noise, save for a growl when he's cumming or getting close.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> I hear you. The one time I had an orgasm during sex I started to let it all out and he went "ssshhh! shhhh! girl shhhhh!" I had to dig my face in his neck to stifle the noise. Those things just can't stay quiet.


lol. I know. Once when I was have an orgasm I got much louder than I thought and DH was like, "Someone is gonna call the cops! Shhh!" LOL.


----------



## looking4support (Sep 12, 2011)

My H is practically mute, but I'm not loud either. I think my problem is that even though I'm in a house, our house is only about 10 feet from our neighbors. I have heard them before and I'm paranoid they might here me!


----------



## dudeman1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Not necessarily a screamer, but someone would hear me if they were in the house. It's a small house. The wife....she can get a little louder, and I'm all about seeing how loud I can make it go :rofl:

maybe i can make her go to 11


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It depends on many things. What time of day, where are the children?, is Mom staying over? lolll So many things to think about.

But if we're alone, oh, it's loud.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

We only upset the people in church once. Because we were parked too close to the front door.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to let 'er rip pretty good! Gotta let her know her effort was appreciated.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> I like to let 'er rip pretty good! Gotta let her know her effort was appreciated.


I wish my husband would be louder than he is. lol. He's getting better. He used to just let out a little moan upon orgasm. Now he's getting the heavy breathing and moaning during sex down...But he could get louder, imo.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

My wife used to be quite loud. I used to have to shush her all the time. At home with the parents near by was not a good time to be moaning up a storm. 

She is pretty quiet now although when she is about to pop she can still get loud. I like when she gets loud, it is kind of like an encouragement.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband didn't make a peep for 19 long years, we were the most quiet couple imaginable - never even thought about these things. It was all we knew, I think I was too embarrassed to express exhileration, like it was against being a "good girl" or something. 

We were so quiet, lots of times we made love under the covers while our little kids were laying on the floor sleeping in the same room, we never woke them. 

Now we at least breath heavy, I do some of that sweet moaning in delight with words of excitement whispered in his ears, still no screaming, but lots of teasing, playful FUN, and no kids sleeping on the floor --only a locked bedroom door while Mom & dad let loose.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish my H was louder. It sometimes makes me feel like those women in the porn videos exaggerating with their noises while the male is quiet. Sometimes I will hear him breathing softly and occasionally he'll whisper a "oh God" but at times I can tell he's forcing himself to stay quiet..


----------



## max.sims61 (Sep 8, 2011)

Now that our children are grown and out of the house wife and I have both become loud while having sex. Pretty sure the neighbors could hear what is going on if the are outside at the time.


----------

